# Stand-alone VST host



## AllanH (Nov 26, 2016)

Any recommendation on a stand-alone host for Diva and other u-he products?

It's fairly easy to load in DAW, but I often like to play using e.g. Kontakt standalone. I would like similar simple solution for the u-he instruments.


----------



## d.healey (Nov 26, 2016)

Bidule


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 27, 2016)

Personally I would just use my Daw just create a small project or template with a couple of tracks to play your instruments live this way it's very easy to add effects, EQ etc

Look forward to your thread about Diva Alan and congrats on the purchase


----------



## Vavastrasza (Nov 28, 2016)

I have seen VSTHost mentioned before but have never tried it myself so can't vouch for its quality.

http://www.hermannseib.com/english/vsthost.htm


----------



## nordicguy (Nov 28, 2016)

May be have a look at this one (free and Mac AU).
http://ju-x.com/hostingau.html


----------



## Shan (Nov 28, 2016)

Chainer VST Host is worth looking at.


----------



## d.healey (Nov 28, 2016)

You can also use reaper as a vst host like ve-pro


----------

